# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Lỗi không tắt được máy tính!!!

## galuoi92

mọi người giúp đỡ mình cái này chút nhé!
máy tính của mình đang dùng win xp sp3, mình để ý thấy cứ khi nào mình updates windows (bỏ qua chương trình kiểm tra bản quyền windows) thì máy tính toàn có hiện tượng không thể tắt được. nếu click "stand by" hay "hibernate" thì máy tính không phản ứng. nếu chọn "restart" hoặc "turn off" thì nó chỉ chạy tới đoạn: "windows is shutting down..." rồi nó dừng ở đó luôn, để 30' thì nó vẫn vậy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
mình dùng bản ghost có sẵn trên mạng bạn ạ (thấy bảo là có thể update thoải mái vì có bản quyền sẵn rồi)
mình đã thử ko update những bản vá lỗi security và phần mềm kiểm tra bản quyền windows mà vẫn rơi vào hiện tượng đó bạn ạ!
thành ra,sau đợt đó, mình ghost lại rồi ko update thêm gì cả vẫn đang dùng window media player 10, ie 6! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] hơi ngán nhưng đành chịu!
bác nào có kinh nghiệm giúp mình với,chứ việc ghost đi ghost lại thế này cũng ko ổn! thanks mọi người nhiều!
p/s: em ko đủ tiền mua bản quyền windows đâu các bác nhá [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## dongocnguyetanh

bạn thử dùng phần mềm sửa lỗi cho registry xem nếu là lỗi win, nhưng trước tiên bạn nên quét xem có virus không.

nếu bạn có cài ad-ware ae thì nên gỡ ra rồi dùng bất cứ phần mềm nào diệt spyware rồi cho phần mềm scan máy là ổn.

nếu cần phần mềm khác bạn vào thử trang http://download.com.vn/ để kiếm phần mềm.

----------


## giangitnguyen

đã dùng crack thì đừng update, update cũng dc j` đâu, có xiền thì update naz. cài lại win đi, chắc bản ghót có vấn đề ròi.

----------


## stst575

mình cũng có chung quan điểm như ntb137 .đã là win lậu thì ko nên update vì nó đã chặn .nếu bạn crack rồi thì thôi hãy chấp nhận nó 
còn có tiền thì dùng win xịn .mà các bạn nên kiếm bản sp3 mà cài .sp3 có nhiều trên mạng lắm 

theo mình bạn nên cài lại win sp3 rồi tự tạo ghost , chứ ko nên dùng ghost có sẵn .vì rất nhiều lỗi

----------


## tddhcm148

mình cũng dùng bản ghost sp3, nhưng mà hay treo lắm, ko biết thế nào nữa, bản ghost này autodriver, mình cũng dùng 1 số phần mềm sữa lỗi nhưng ko ăn thua lắm

----------

